
Show HN: PJON network protocol stack - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-protocol-specification-v1.0.md
======
gioscarab
What do you think about it?

~~~
webmaven
I hardly know _what_ to think. What is the problem this is trying to solve?

~~~
gioscarab
Many the Standard network protocol stack signaled during its development in
the last 30 years.

